# PUPS ON PUPPYFIND FROM HERE?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This puppy for sale on puppyfind I know I saw here on the board somewhere.

[attachment=32041:maltesepuppyfind.jpg]


These pups look very familiar too. There are so many I was just going thru quickly. .... but not positive but thought I'd post:

[attachment=32042:t_cuponpuppyfind.jpg]

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_photo/?breed...a54cc94afea9c04

These two sort of reminded me of harley and dakota but don't think it is them but just in case:

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_photo/?breed...a54cc94afea9c04


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The first two were deleted already!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

They've moved photos to other pages already but was able to capture a couple of photos. I'm positive I've seen that first pooch on here.... I ecalled there was an additional photo of the pooch sitting on 'grandpas lap' which is also on the site.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh boy I clicked on the first link and went to were I could see all pups available by them. Look at this and look at the price difference.......
http://www.puppyfind.com/l/?acct_id=210281...a54cc94afea9c04

And here is what I found when I clicked on the website link to the second one. 
http://www.puppyfind.com/redirect/?acct_id...t_id=zo71dwy336

This comment comes from their cover page........HUMMMMMMMM?????
*SEVERAL SITES ARE HAVING TROUBLE WITH STOLEN 
PICTURES. ALL PICTURES ARE OF MY BABIES AND 
PROPERTY OF LITTLE PAWS. IF YOU SEE ONE OF OUR 
PICTURES SOMEWHERE ELSE PLEASE CONTACT US.*

I do want to add that I DO advertise at times on PuppyFind. A lot of us do. I want to give you a link to go and look at my ad that I have there now. I do not want anyone thinking I am trying to say that I am against people that advertise there and advertise there myself. That would not be honest. 

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...526page%25253D1


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Becky,
I have no doubt there are good legitimate people there who actually have puppies for sale. *We all know and respect* *your reputation! *Sadly, the site has become so 'infested' with scammers ( those who hijack photos and don't actually have any pooch to sell)... that it hurts those that do.

When I found my Naddie's photo listed as "FOR SALE" at puppyfind I was very upset. ( prior to that I never heard of the site. ) I fought for weeks with 'puppyfind' reps to get her taken off. Her photo was obviously hijacked and someone was trying to scam the public. ( they had her listed for $600!! and I think her age at only 8-maybe 10 weeks old!) Well anyone who knows Maltese would have known better! LOL ) ..maybe others 'deserved wht happens for not researching..but that's 'neither here nor there'.
Anyway in my quest to find how I could get her off and warn others I got some mails from people who got scammed at puppyfind... the largest I found was a pooch ( not Maltese) for $1200-$1500.... something like that) . I also was told by many this site is notoriously used by scammers to dupe the public. 
I kept stressing to the puppfind people that these scammers there (and trust me, there are MANY!...OR the same few simply posting under various names)... are hurting those who have legitimate pups availablle. 
If I wasn't so angry they were using Naddie for scamming I'd have found it funny. I found they listed a Christman maltese for only $400- ( $200- less than my little 1year+ , mixed , big girl, rescue Naddie!!! lol ) 
They did finally remove her and said they did rpull the rights to the person who posted..... unfortunately they often simply change names and register.
I also got messages from other owners of other breeds ( so many I can't recall ) who also found their beloved pets posted for sale. It seemed a few said the only place these particular photos were posted was on Dogster... so that must be a popular place for the scammers to hijack the photos... only my thought I don't know that for fact. 

I continue to browse the site from time to time to be sure no more of my babies photos are being used to decieve the public and today was one of those times. In my quick viewing.. thought the couple I posted here looked very familiar., and I thought nobody here would want their pooches "used "


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Terry, I appreciate that you (and others) do do that. It's just awful that people would scam others like that!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky,
> I have no doubt there are good legitimate people there who actually have puppies for sale. *We all know and respect* *your reputation! *Sadly, the site has become so 'infested' with scammers ( those who hijack photos and don't actually have any pooch to sell)... that it hurts those that do.
> 
> When I found my Naddie's photo listed as "FOR SALE" at puppyfind I was very upset. ( prior to that I never heard of the site. ) I fought for weeks with 'puppyfind' reps to get her taken off. Her photo was obviously hijacked and someone was trying to scam the public. ( they had her listed for $600!! and I think her age at only 8-maybe 10 weeks old!) Well anyone who knows Maltese would have known better! LOL ) ..maybe others 'deserved wht happens for not researching..but that's 'neither here nor there'.
> ...


Oh Terry I *TOTALLY* agree with you!!!! I have had insodents happen to me on their also in the past. And the best way I have found to be able to stop them is to post review on the people that are doing wrong. It works, or it has for me in the past. Also there is a button that you can hit at the bottom of the ad that says *SCAM ALERT* I hit that button and continue to hit it until the ad is removed. It has worked on a Sunday for me. It took me about 5 or 6 times of hitting the button. As far as the people that run the place IMO they dont care who does what. But when we flood them with scam alerts it bogs their system down and gets the ad removed faster. 

I hope that you or anyone did not think that I was being rude. And I hope that what I have told you I do will help us to get some of the crap off their. If we *ALL* work together maybe just maybe something can change.


----------

